# Looking for Ear Form Supply Source



## mintzert (Jun 8, 2010)

This website advertises preformed ear form molds, but they have been out of stock for quite some time. Does anyone know of an alternate source?

Dog Ear Supports - DogSport Gear


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

mintzert said:


> This website advertises preformed ear form molds, but they have been out of stock for quite some time. Does anyone know of an alternate source?
> 
> Dog Ear Supports - DogSport Gear


I found the pink foam inside hair rollers to be just as effective and much better value. We taped/glued/stripped for 4.5 months and used it all.


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

i just googled ear supports..this came up as another site..don't know if they are out or not,hope this helps,good luck.
Ear Supports - $28.99 : Dog Training Equipment, dog agility, police dog, schutzhund, search and rescue, service dog


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Go to any home improvement store and look for closed cell foam pipe insulation. I got the 2 inch size. I got five 3 foot long pieces for $5-7, which is more than enough to do the job.

I was able to trim it to fit with a pair of scissors. I used a little spray adhesive (3M Super 77) to hold it in place. This will fall out after a few days; just cut a new piece and stick it in place. I only had to do this 4-5 times before my dog's ear was standing up on its own. The excess adhesive can be cleaned out with a product called "Goo Gone."


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Hunther's Dad said:


> Go to any home improvement store and look for closed cell foam pipe insulation. I got the 2 inch size. I got five 3 foot long pieces for $5-7, which is more than enough to do the job.
> 
> I was able to trim it to fit with a pair of scissors. I used a little spray adhesive (3M Super 77) to hold it in place. This will fall out after a few days; just cut a new piece and stick it in place. I only had to do this 4-5 times before my dog's ear was standing up on its own. The excess adhesive can be cleaned out with a product called "Goo Gone."


I think I'd stick to medical tape,permatype surgical glue and uni-solve medical type adhesive remover.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Go to your local pet store. They usually offer a variety of ear supports!


----------

